# Who can use wands, rods, and staves?



## CountyofSunndi (Mar 8, 2004)

I am needing help in figuring out the rules on different classes using magic items. My question is how do you figure out who can use a magic item such as a wand of magic missles or a wand of curing for example? Is it those that know the spell and also those that can succeed in magic use skill? I am a bit fuzzy on this rule and could use some pages to study in the frist printing of the 3.5 PHB or DMG. Any help for this humble DM would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 8, 2004)

THsoe who have the spell on their spell list can use it, and people who have ranks in use magic device may attempt to


----------



## DarkMaster (Mar 8, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THsoe who have the spell on their spell list can use it, and people who have ranks in use magic device may attempt to



Must also be from the same type of caster Divine/Arcane, for spell that can be found on multiple list.


----------



## Kylearan (Mar 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Must also be from the same type of caster Divine/Arcane, for spell that can be found on multiple list.



 Only when using scrolls. A bard can use a Wand of Cure Light Wounds made by a cleric, for example.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 8, 2004)

Rods - anyone can use a rod (DMG 3.5e pg 233)

Scrolls - 3.5e DMG pg 238. You must have deciphered the writing on the scroll (a spellcraft check DC20+spell level or use of _read magic_), then for the spell to work you must be able to cast the correct type of spell (arcane or divine). The user must have the spell on his spell list. The user must also have the minimum ability score (eg a 15 in the correct ability to cast a 5th level scroll). Finally, you must have a caster level equal or higher than the scroll's caster level. If you don't, you make a caster level check to cast the spell.

Staff - 3.5e DMG pg 243 and 213. If you have the spell stored in the staff on your spell list (even if you can't cast it yet) then you can use the staff. Note that the DC's for staffs are worked out using your own ability scores and feats, and even your own caster level if it's higher than the caster level of the staff. This is what makes staffs such good choices in 3.5e.

Wand - same as for staffs. I've just noticed that it says you can use wands whilst grappled, which is interesting.

Hope this all helps, and I haven't made any really stupid errors.


----------



## CountyofSunndi (Mar 9, 2004)

*You da man!*

Thank you very much!!!



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> Rods - anyone can use a rod (DMG 3.5e pg 233)
> 
> Scrolls - 3.5e DMG pg 238. You must have deciphered the writing on the scroll (a spellcraft check DC20+spell level or use of _read magic_), then for the spell to work you must be able to cast the correct type of spell (arcane or divine). The user must have the spell on his spell list. The user must also have the minimum ability score (eg a 15 in the correct ability to cast a 5th level scroll). Finally, you must have a caster level equal or higher than the scroll's caster level. If you don't, you make a caster level check to cast the spell.
> 
> ...


----------

